# C-Section Moms: How much help did you need after



## hipcoolmama (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi. A question for C-Section moms: How much help at home did you receive after the C-Section and what do you recommend (as in for how long, for what, and hired or family)

Thanks!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Personally, I'd recommend whatever you can get for at least the first week, maybe two.

With my first, I got out of hospital on day five (standard at that time for an emergency section). For the next four days, it was just me and baby. My mom would come by after work (around 5:00) to make sure I'd eaten that day, and my ex would make dinner when he got home. He also got up to give me the baby for feeding (ds1 was in a bassinet beside the bed) the first couple of nights, before we discovered co-sleeping. It was grim.

Section number two - I was living at my mom's, and dh wasn't working. I basically just fed the baby for the first week or two, and gradually moved into taking on more tasks.

Section number three - I was still at mom's for the first ten days (3 at hospital, 7 at her house). We moved when he was 10 days old. DH had a new job, and couldn't take much time off, and mom was really busy with work. She helped me with dd quite a bit, and ds1 (12 at the time) helped out, too. I changed ds2's diapers, but not many of dd's (she'd kick me in the incision). Once we moved, I was mostly on my own again, except that ds1 helped me with lifting dd and such when he was home. It was a pretty icky summer, honestly.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, honestly, I didn't need or want any. I did just fine & as a matter of fact...with my last section I was home in less than 24 hrs. From what I read here though that's not typical...but you asked! Maybe I just heal well. I had an OB tell me once I was "made for c-sections." Um, no, actually I wasn't, but I still did great! You may be totally fine after, don't think it WILL be awful.


----------



## InstinctiveMama (Sep 4, 2006)

My mom was my big helper and my husband ran errands. In those first days/weeks I did everything for my baby (diapers took a couple of days though) and my mom took care of everything else. She cooked, cleaned, probably did laundry, etc. It was nice to just focus on taking care of my baby.

My mom is a teacher and my son was born in June. We lived in Florida and she lived in Ohio. My mom was able to stay for 8 weeks which was great. After about 3-4 I could have gotten along but it was nice to not need to.

Good luck mama!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I stayed in the hospital about 48 hrs after each section and dh was there with me so that way baby could room in and never be out of our sight.

With our first he took 2 weeks off and then my mom came to help for about a week after he returned to work.

With our 2nd he took a week off, then went back to work for one day and was laid off so he ended up staying home with us for about another week or so until he found another job. My mom helped for a few days this time and took my oldest child when possible so I could rest. She'd also come and pick me up to go places and wouldn't let me drive until about 6 weeks pp.

With my 3rd DH took a week off again and my mom came and helped for almost a week after he went back to work. With two other little ones I needed all the help I could get since picking up a heavy toddler is not an option.

This time I am hoping DH can take atleast 2 weeks off since we will have 4 children 6 and under and my mom is going to europe for a month right around when i'm due. I'm not sure what I will do without her but am hoping my friends and my sister can help out some.

I say arrange all the help you can, if you find you don't need it afterall then you can send people away. But it really sucks to be stuck at home alone in a ton of pain and have no one there.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I actually recovered very quickly and had no issues regarding needing help due to a c/s however that said I would have never been able to do it the first go around with out something.

first week home: my sister came and did everything. She cooked, cleaned shopped, the works. LOVE her! She would make me sleep when the baby slept, sent my DH to nap too.
Next 4 weeks: post partum doula 3 1/2 days a week. A godsend. really help support BF, taught me different BF holds, how to pump, cooked, cleaned, shopped.

Get as much help as you can but make sure you *like* the person and they are not needy. What was great about my sister and the doula was they didn't *ask*they *did*. ie: I am making chicken for dinner, or where the laundry basket I doing a load. I made a shopping list anything else you can think of. I was just able to focus on my nursling. Oh to have someone like that all time!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I was in the hospital for 5 days, then dh stayed home for 5 days, then I was alone for a week, then my mom came for the summer (she's a teacher and comes for a long visit most summers).


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipcoolmama* 
Hi. A question for C-Section moms: How much help at home did you receive after the C-Section and what do you recommend (as in for how long, for what, and hired or family)

Thanks!

with my first one I had little help after coming home and dh going back to work.

with my second csection I had two weeks worth of help and six weeks worth of maid service

with my third csection, I had a housekeeper that came every week and I had a mother's helper that came 4-5 days a week every afternoon. Some days I had her all day. I had her for 8 weeks until she went back to school.

with this next one, dh is staying home with me for two weeks and my MIL will probably stay one week after he goes back to work. The three older children will be in school. I am not sure if I will get a housekeeper or not since I am putting more responsibility on my oldest children when it comes to caring for our home. However with no2 my six weeks of housekeeping service was a gift and I will gladly accept a gift like that!


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

I say take as much help as you can get. I was fine to move around on my own by day 3 both times, but I was still quite sore. The second time I definiately did too much too fast and I ended up infecting my incision. It didn't help having a 20 month old that just wanted mama! I would say if you can do it plan on one week in bed and a second week where you care for the baby only and have help for all other house hold tasks. That would be a minimum. If you have offers of help for longer take them up on it. Be sure it's people that want to do house work and entertain older kids though, not a grandma that just wants to hold the baby and tells you to go recover. You need to bond, and sometimes you need that time even more after a c-section.


----------



## GalateaDunkel (Jul 22, 2005)

My memory is kind of fuzzy, but I needed a lot of help. I had a lot of trouble sitting up, getting out of bed etc for at least 4 or 5 days. I really didn't do anything around the house for six or seven weeks. About two weeks postpartum I got an infection on the incision, and it greatly affected my whole body - my energy levels. And then we got a bad case of thrush from the antibiotics, so that took up the little energy I had, applying various meds and ointments, changing my shirt every 45 minutes, etc etc. I really did nothing but nurse and sleep for the first month. I don't know how much of this was the c-section, how much was the hellish long labor before the c-section, how much was the infection, and how much was just new motherhood in general. But I don't know how I would have done it without a DH whose job allows him to WAH and take as much family time as he needs. I am so fortunate in that regard.

I would say plan for the most amount of help you can possibly procure, and then if it turns out to be too much, you will be happy knowing you are fortunate.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I wanted to add, if I had just my newborn after a csection, I would have been ok being alone from the day I got home. My mom coming let her look after the 2 older ones, so they didnt' feel neglected while I focused on the baby. It worked out really well.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

My section recovery was easy. I did stay in the hospital four days. I had a lot of help and I needed it but because I had two babies and was trying to pump and breastfeed. I didn't have any problems with section recovery. I do think, though, that everyone is different. I also think that it is always good if the new mommy can take the time to just cuddle and nurse and bond. So having someone else to do everything else (and keep you fed) would be nice--easy recovery or not!


----------

